# Lower Mainland, BC -- Weather



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

We were suppose to have a LA NINA year, hoping for a huge snow storm this year for BC... Where is it,we had a little taste by the end of november; nothing but rain....... :crying::crying:


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Still nothing and we wont get anything


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

got a freak storm on the upper levels today+4 and sticking


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

where? when you say upper levels ; coquitlam? port moody, north vancouver ; or ar you talking interiors  so sad


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

lol, you not local? upper levels highway is north and west Vancouver.


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL --- of course .... Im Vancouver .......... hopefully this Friday we get to go out salting..


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

maybe outflow tommorow so may cool down enough


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

based in Richmond Where you at?


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Annacis island - but; we have sites throughout Lower mainland, BC .... West Pacific Landscape Ltd.


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, we were able to go out and salt approx 5 properties today.... we still have three months of snow hopefully ...


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, luckily ; the weather is pretty cold out there this week for us in BC... Get to dispatch two of our salting trucks... I wish we would get the snow that the weather saids we will get due to La Nina.. anytime now ...


----------

